# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم اتصالات المغرب(Maroc Telecom)  اتصالات المغرب تطلق رسميا +4G

## mohamed73

كما كان متوقعا أطلقت شركة الاتصالات المغربية "اتصالات المغرب" بشكل رسمي  اليوم الإثنين 13 يوليو خدمتها للاتصالات من الجيل الرابع +4G بعد أن كانت  قد أعلنت عن ذلك في وقت سابق، و رغم أن هذه الخدمة أصبحت متوفرة في وقت  سابق إلا أن اليوم هو الموعد الرسمي لإطلاقها.       و كانت شركة اتصالات المغرب قد أعلنت في بيان لها في 30 من شهر يونيو  الماضي أنها تعتزم إطلاق خدمة +4G في مدن المملكة و المحاور الطرقية  الرئيسية الرابطة بينها ابتداءا من 13 يوليوز 2015 القادم، الشركة أشارت  إلى أن الانتقال إلى الشبكة الجديدة سيكون بشكل مجاني و من دون الحاجة إلى  تغير شريحة SIM فقط يجب التوفر على هاتف متوافق مع هذه التكنولوجيا حيث  سيتم تفعيلها أتوماتيكيا، كما أن الصبيب سيكون في حدود 225 ميغابايت أي  أكثر بمرة و نصف من خدمة 4G التي تقترحها الشركات المنافسة بالإضافة إلى أن  التكلفة ستظل هي نفسها التي كانت في السابق بالنسبة لمشتركي خدمة الجيل  الثالث 3G.       فيما و ابتداءا من 3 يوليو الماضي أصبح في متناول مستخدمي الشركة في عدد من  المدن و على رأسها العاصمة الاقتصادية الدار البيضاء الاستفادة من هذه  الخدمة حسبما أشارت لذلك و سائل إعلام و عدد من المستخدمين على مواقع  التواصل الاجتماعية، و كانت اتصالات المغرب قد اعتمدت على شركات عالمية كـ  الفلندية "نوكيا" و الشركة الصينية "هواوي" بالإضافة إلى الشركة السويدية  "إريكسون" من أجل تحديث شبكة +4G و العتاد الرقمي الخاص بالشركة بالإضافة  إلى السمعة و الخبرة الكبيرة التي تتوفر عليها هذه الشركات.

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*ماشاء الله انجاز * *بالتوفيق لكل من يعمل خير لدولة المغرب او اى دولة اسلامية*

----------


## bilalff

good

----------

